
Show HN: Auger – A fully-hosted automated machine learning platform - augerai
https://auger.ai
======
soggytee
How does it compare to other AutoML like H20, TPOT and DataRobot?

~~~
augerai
We offer a fast, smart search of algorithm/hyperparameters. All others do
random search. Plus hosted offering (unlike H20 and TPOT). Also much less
expensive than DataRobot.

------
bennybee
What search optimizer do you use to get the best model?

------
lucas_dplrn
Do you guys support timeseries?

~~~
augerai
Yes, after you configure your dataset, you can set any datetime column as
timeseries.

